# Undressing each other



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

How do you and your partner get ready to be intimate? My spouse and I tend to just get naked. I kind of miss undressing her or she me. Not all the time but sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I usually give my h a massage and am undressing him through that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

As I have noted before, I agree. Its like unwrapping a christmas present. Preferably wrapped with corset or garters and high end stockings etc.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

My knowledge of my wifes under garments from an awesome morning dressing routine in our bedroom and her ability to fill her outer garments has my hands ready for action the second my daughter isnt around. 

This results in my attacking her fully dressed in the kitchen, lundry room, living room, front door etc. I looooooooooove to undress her wherever we are and have my way. 

She likes to take my belt off and unzip my jeans to expose waht she calls my "nice package" . Its hot. 

When we decide verbally to do the deed, she knows I love to watch her undressing so she does it slow and sexy for me. Knowing I have a panty fetish, she always sticks her pantied assimoto right up close so I can get a nice look before I take them off for her. 

Dont do that boring **** any more. Looking a t my wife and her aggressively grabbing my jeans and zipper is awesome foreplay I wouldnt want to miss.

Keep it hot (married 13 years) If you dont, minds can wander elsewhere and cause all kinds of problems. Live larger. Do big things when yoiu can.


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

Jax10 said:


> How do you and your partner get ready to be intimate? My spouse and I tend to just get naked. I kind of miss undressing her or she me. Not all the time but sometimes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here. 

It's usually a case of her being in bed, me getting undressed then her slipping her pants off under the blanket. I miss the undressing too. Maybe this needs to be addressed... :scratchhead:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr Used To Know said:


> My knowledge of my wifes under garments from an awesome morning dressing routine in our bedroom and her ability to fill her outer garments has my hands ready for action the second my daughter isnt around.
> 
> This results in my attacking her fully dressed in the kitchen, lundry room, living room, front door etc. I looooooooooove to undress her wherever we are and have my way.
> 
> ...


This sounds so hot!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

controlledchaos said:


> Same here. I miss the undressing too. Maybe this needs to be addressed... :scratchhead:


Every time I ask for advice from women about wooing my wife one of them always says come up behind her in the kitchen, grab her and take her. 

You know...like your dating your new hottie. 

Get it going and dont stop trying to keep it hot til your dead. 

it is consistently stated by wives that they want to their hair blown back. Hopefully its you that does it. Shall I remind you they read romance novels? Wives are sexual if you keep the flames lit and feed it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We undress each other and it is either slow and sexy or fast and furious depending on what happened the 2 minutes prior to wanting to get naked.







> Mr Used To Know
> Member
> ................
> 
> it is consistently stated by wives that they want to their hair blown back. Hopefully its you that does it. *Shall I remind you they read romance novels?* Wives are sexual if you keep the flames lit and feed it.


Some women do, not all. Never even picked up a romance novel, I don't have the time or the need.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

We do both. Sometimes, she wears lingerie and I get the visual show before unwrapping the present. Other times we just get naked, hop into bed and get to it. Either way works. I think when we're away at a hotel we have much more time to get things rolling. At home, it always seems we're pressed for time.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

controlledchaos said:


> Same here.
> 
> It's usually a case of her being in bed, me getting undressed then her slipping her pants off under the blanket. I miss the undressing too. Maybe this needs to be addressed... :scratchhead:


Same for us. I too think I need to address this. I miss undressing my H. I guess after 22 years together we forget to do the things we used to :-(


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Back in the day, undressing was a bra hanging from the rear view of a fogged up 58 Chevy....Actually since then it has just been "lets get skin on skin"....quickly...Last week we raced to get naked, but it is usually a non issue, a minor prelude to the openng act....


----------

